# Thermoworks Blue Therm Duo



## disco (Jan 4, 2015)

DSC01723.JPG



__ disco
__ Jan 4, 2015


















DSC01722.JPG



__ disco
__ Jan 4, 2015


















DSC01724.JPG



__ disco
__ Jan 4, 2015






I pried my wallet open and decided I wanted to get myself a Christmas present. My old remote thermometer was failing as the setting buttons were worn out and required several presses to work. So, I decided to go upscale. She Who Must Be Obeyed even agreed I could get a higher scale thermometer.

I have had such good results from the Thermapen I own, decided to look around the Thermoworks site. I settled on the Bluetherm Duo as it links to my tablet and my computer by blue tooth. You also get to select from a whole series of different kinds of probes. I went with a package deal that gives you a penetration probe and an ambient temperature probe on a clip.

I have used it a couple of times and I love it.

The pluses.

The display is easy to read and it connects immediately and easily to both my Android tablet and my laptop running Windows 8.1. It also has software for Android and Apple phones.

The range is way better than my prior thermometer. I can monitor from the house easily, even the basement.

It is deadly accurate with thermocouple technology and reads quickly.

The free software allows for you to set multiple alarms and to graph the temperatures and chart the data. You can even email the data from the software. The chart is scaleable.

The whole unit is rubber wrapped so the buttons don't gunk up.

It recharges by a USB connection and a charge lasts for a long time. I did a 9 hour smoke and the battery was still showing full.

The cables on the probes are well shielded and protected. You can even buy high heat probes that can be used in extreme grill temperatures.

There is a tripod threaded hole so you can mount the unit on a small tripod to make it more visible.

The Downsides:

It is expensive.

The software for windows doesn't have an audible alarm I can find. It will flash a light on the unit or SMS a message to you but no audible alarm. The Android version has great audible alarms that you can modify.

It is expensive.

The cables on the probes are well armoured but tend to kink a little.

It is expensive.

The clip on the ambient temperature probe is a little finicky but works.

It is expensive.

The penetrating probe is a little long.

It is expensive.

*The Verdict*

The unit works great, seems incredibly solid and I love the charting and data options. Thanks to the charts, I have a lot better ideas what is going on in my Bradley.

Disco


----------



## timberjet (Jan 4, 2015)

How much Disco? Great review by the way. Thanks


----------



## seenred (Jan 4, 2015)

Very cool new toy, Dixco...congrats!

Red


----------



## disco (Jan 4, 2015)

timberjet said:


> How much Disco? Great review by the way. Thanks


Thanks TJ. It is $239 with the two probes.


SeenRed said:


> Very cool new toy, Dixco...congrats!
> 
> Red


Thanks, Red, I am enjoying it.

Disco


----------



## timberjet (Jan 4, 2015)

Holy smokes!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 4, 2015)

Awesome therm Disco !  Thumbs Up


----------



## disco (Jan 4, 2015)

timberjet said:


> Holy smokes!


I mentioned it was expensive.


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome therm Disco !


Thanks. I am having fun with it.


----------



## chad martinell (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for the review. I'm looking at getting a new remote-probe thermometer, and I'm leaning heavily toward this one... but the cost is super-high, especially since I spent all of $30 on my last one... but I want one that will last, not just the next one in line until it breaks.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for the review! I've been eying that one myself. Looks like a lot of fun and a very useful tool. Now if I can just get it past the finance committee...


----------



## disco (Jan 14, 2015)

Chad Martinell said:


> Thanks for the review. I'm looking at getting a new remote-probe thermometer, and I'm leaning heavily toward this one... but the cost is super-high, especially since I spent all of $30 on my last one... but I want one that will last, not just the next one in line until it breaks.


I know what you mean, Chad. I was buying my third remote thermometer and chose this one. The others had a short range and the buttons seemed to gum up over time. Also, I found the probe failed quite often. So, I went for this unit which uses blue tooth, is sealed in a rubber casing including covering the buttons and with heavily armoured probes. Hopefully, it will last long enough to offset the original cost.


Mdboatbum said:


> Thanks for the review! I've been eying that one myself. Looks like a lot of fun and a very useful tool. Now if I can just get it past the finance committee...


Thanks, MD. I can tell you the arguments that I used to get it past She Who Must Be Obeyed.

1- It is a quality product that is worth the money.

2- It will last longer and save money in the long run.

3- It is part of a hobby I love.

Then I begged.

Disco


----------



## venture (Jan 14, 2015)

Congrats on your new toy!  I bet that is a great unit!

Expensive for now.  With patience the price should drop over time.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## disco (Jan 16, 2015)

Venture said:


> Congrats on your new toy!  I bet that is a great unit!
> 
> Expensive for now.  With patience the price should drop over time.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Thanks, Venture. I am having fun with it.


----------



## tcs1 (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for the review.  I have a buddy who helped me out on some mods to my pit so I gave him one of my two Maverick wireless gauges.  I've been looking at this unit and I am finally going to pull the trigger.  I'll ask for forgiveness after I order!!!!!!


----------



## sfprankster (Sep 22, 2015)

Easier to ask for forgiveness rather than permission.


----------



## disco (Sep 23, 2015)

TCS1 said:


> Thanks for the review. I have a buddy who helped me out on some mods to my pit so I gave him one of my two Maverick wireless gauges. I've been looking at this unit and I am finally going to pull the trigger. I'll ask for forgiveness after I order!!!!!!





sfprankster said:


> Easier to ask for forgiveness rather than permission.


Har! It is expensive but I love it. It worth the beating from She Who Must Be Obeyed.

Disco


----------



## westby (Oct 1, 2015)

What is the warranty on it?  Are the probes covered for a period of time?


----------



## vibe (Oct 1, 2015)

Just FYI 

Seems the BlueTherm duo only logs with an active Bluetooth connection to phone/tablet etc. 

Once this connection stops the logging stops and it cannot be plugged in at a later date to get graph/details. 

For this reason I opted for the Thermadata TCD also from thermoworks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco (Oct 1, 2015)

westby said:


> What is the warranty on it?  Are the probes covered for a period of time?


I don't know about the warranty. I have been using mine regularly with no problem for over a year.


Vibe said:


> Just FYI
> 
> Seems the BlueTherm duo only logs with an active Bluetooth connection to phone/tablet etc.
> 
> ...


Good to know.


----------



## vibe (Oct 1, 2015)

The Probes I ordered have a 6 month warranty. There is of course the misuse clause. These are probes that would work on the BlueTherm Duo so would assume they are the same.


----------

